# cycled tank



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

if i have a cycled tank, and I do not keep fish in it for a while, will the nitrifers die off from lack of food? how long will they last before the tank will have to be recycled?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Yes they will die without a food source. The length of time depends on temperature and what your parameters were (ammonia/nitrite at zero?). You can always add pure household ammonia in the absence of fish to keep your nitrifiers alive.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

very interesting...that's what i had assumed. Thanks for dropping some more knowledge on me DonH


----------

